# My new Black & Tan



## bigtrain74

So I went into the package store the other day and I saw a beer I have been curious about for sometime now. It was the Young's Double Chocolate Stout. I asked the guy how it was and he said "It's very chocolaty." I was going to pass until he told me to get a bottle of that and a bottle of the UFO raspberry and pour them like I would a black and tan. 

He told me just to buy one bottle of each to see if I like it and when I do, I would be back for more. So I went home and poured my new creation and... *WOW* it was good!!!

Just make sure that it is very very cold!

I recommend this to anyone looking to change it up a little bit from time to time.


----------



## meatball

I've tried a lot of black and tan mixes, but that is a new one to me. I'll have to give it a try, thanks for the recommendation. I usually go with Guiness and Woodchuck Cider.


----------



## yount

Damn you off to the beer store i go


----------



## thomasyoung

Well they say its Chocolate Stout and you would think it taste like chocolate, but it's the same I bet that they use in Samuel Adams Cream Stout where they say they use the hops from the chocolate to make a Creamy Stout. Now I would like to get my hands on some since my name is Thomas *Young!*
Where is the beer made and shiping locations do you know?
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## reents

Next time I am out and about will try other places to look for it.
Sounds good.


----------



## benjaminr

Both are very good beers! I can only imagine how awesome they are together.


----------



## payson

Hmmm, some misinformation here. There is in fact chocolate in the Youngs. Also, the cream stout you're talking about is called a cream stout (aka milk stout) because lactose (aka milk sugar) is added which isn't readily fermentable. It adds to the creamy body and mouthfeel. It has nothing to do with hops.


----------



## the iceman

My favorite black & tan mix is made with Guiness & Fat Tire. Its called an "Oprah" for reasons you might be able to guess.


----------



## bigbaldbbq

Not sure if I can get either of those here, but I bet I could set something similar to both. I will have to look.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bigtrain74

The beer...


----------



## ericjeeper

I thought this was a coonhound post..


----------



## mistabob

I'm drooling...  looks so good! Gotta love black n tans!


----------



## jdoe44

MAN do I wish we had harpoon here. I don't care for youngs double chocolate much - too syrupy sweet for me - but I think the tartness of a raspberry hefe might just balance it out.


----------



## byounghusband

Well BigTrain74,

You inspired me..... I cannot get the UFO Raspberry Hefe in Dallas. Something with the TABC....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I decided to try something different and got a 6'er of Purple Haze from the Abita Brewing Company and some Framboise Raspberry Lambic along with the Young's Chocolate Stout.



I poured in the Purple Haze and then hit it with a shot of Framboise followed by the Chocolate Stout




Man was that GOOD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## rivet

Great beers there! Unfortunately can't fine either one around here, but you know you can't beat a good black & tan


----------



## meateater

They all look good, love them B&T's


----------



## fingerlakessmoker

BRILLIANT idea BigTrain!!

I just finished sampling a few different versions- my favorite turned out to be the Young's Chocolate Stout with Lindeman's Rasberry Lambic. I can't wait to try some more versions- maybe using a Cherry Lambic next time! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## bigtrain74

Nice!!! I like the cherry idea myself. I gotta give that a shot!


----------



## jaynik

I love Young's, but never made  a black and tan with it.  Do you use a spoon, or just pour it straight in?


----------



## bigtrain74

I do in fact use a spoon... I actually took a spoon I have and bent it to form over the glass. This ensured there would be no spillage...


----------



## meatball

Those of you who are black-and-tan fans, I highly recommend the Brutul! check it out here...

www.brutul.com

My wife got me one for my birthday a couple years back and it's amazing how easy it makes pouring a black-and-tan.


----------



## bigtrain74

That is the most wonderful creation EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need one now!


----------



## bigtrain74

And just like that... It's ordered... 

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## meatball

LOL.....You won't be disappointed!! It works great, pours to perfection every time and it's also a great conversation piece - I mean, pouring a beer over a turtle's back? It's awesome! I believe I poured the beer in my picture with it.


----------



## bigtrain74

It is definetley a cool piece. I can't wait to give it a shot...


----------



## iporkbutts

Excuse my ignorance, but after the pour and serve, you mix it when you drink it, right?


----------



## meatball

Generally, you get entirely stout in the first few sips. As you work your way down, the flavors begin to mix into a beautiful blend of brewed barley bliss!!!


----------



## bigtrain74

like ^^^^^ said... You do not want to mix them yourself. Just let the two wonderful beers meet halfway and enjoy!

A black and tan traditionally consists of guiness and bass ale. This just another form of it.


----------



## iporkbutts

That looks great. Going to give it a try tonight with a nice cigar. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigtrain74

Anytime! Enjoy!!!


----------



## the iceman

One of my favorite versions is known as an "Oprah". 

Thats Fat Tire with Guiness. Black & fat, get it?


----------



## beer-b-q

I'll take the empty bottles for my collection... Or you can leave them full and I will empty them for you...


----------



## bigtrain74

I finally got mine in the mail yesterday!!! It is even cooler then they show you on the web site!!! Thanks for the info. I love it!


----------



## meatball

Glad to hear it, it's definitely a fun little tool.


----------



## bigtrain74

I was even surprised that the wife thuoght that it was cool... Usually she would say "WHY THE HECK DID YOU SPEND MONEY ON THAT!?!?!"


----------



## meatball

So I got a four pack of the Youngs Double Chocolate Stout draft cans and I'm looking forward to trying some concoctions with it. I have some Harp that I'll use first - just because the only fruit beer my local supermarket had was blueberry and that didn't strike me as mixing well with the chocolate stout. I would love to try a raspberry brew or the Sam Adams Cherry Wheat, so I may be on a mission for some of that stuff this weekend! Any suggestions on alternatives?


----------



## bigtrain74

Hmm, now you got me thinking... If you notice one of the previous threads there was that Purple Haze ,raspberry wheat beer. Did you ever think of trying something like shock top or a blue moon? That would give you a little bit of a citrus kick with the chocolate. 

Without walking with you in a package store down where you live, I am not 100% sure what to tell you to pick up. Im sure after this post I will have a few ideas that I will pm you with.


----------

